# ISO Kubota LA211 Loader



## John Young (Apr 1, 2021)

I know the Kubota LA211 front end loader is very hard to find, but I thought I would post this thread in hopes of getting lucky. I inherited my dad's 2001 BX2200 and the tractor is in very good condition with only 470 hours on it, so I really don't want to see the tractor. But I really could use a front end loader. I do have a 4 way valve that we use for a snow blower, so if I find a loader without the loader, I supposed I could make this work. If you happen to know of one for sale, please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello John, welcome to the tractor forum.

Listed below are two BX2200's in salvage. I doubt that they have a loader, but give them a call..... you might get lucky!

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...achines/list/manufacturer/kubota/model/bx2200


----------

